# Nimisila rare catch?



## Salt man (Aug 10, 2017)

I've been fishing the rez for a couple years now I live very close. And thanks to Eddie's all night refrigerator!!! I've been catching decent 11 inch crappie late at night with minnows. Averaging one every 15 minutes or so. Then I got another big bite which I assumed was a catfish, after gaining control I tried to slip the hook with a couple pole flips so I didn't have to deal with the cat. The hook didn't slip so I turned on my headlamp and headed down the embankment and saw what I thought to be a big bass but when I went to put my hand in his mouth to pull him out I noticed this bass has massive teeth LOL. Walleye or saugeye? Was 24.5 Inches.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Looks like a saugeye to me


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

No white tip's,I would say saugeye,and a nice one at that.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

A co worker of mine caught a 25" walleye out of Nimmy back in 2003 or so.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Haven’t seen one that size out of Nimisila for a long time. Used to catch them regularly about 25-30 years back.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

It’s hard to see the side of the fish because of the lighting and glare. It looks like there’s bars on the side of the fish and not any large dark blotches. That means it would be a walleye. If you have any other pics, that might help.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Just a dark colored walleye. And for further information saugeyes have white tips saugers often lack them which is where people get confused


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

i cant see the end of his tail, nice ... few yrs ago i got a 4 lbr wally out of nimmy , i was trolling crank baits deep.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Looks like a big old Male walleye to me... but what do I know


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Nice (fish) ... regardless brother.

...can't catch em from the garage lol. Got quite a few nice and unexpected fish overtime. Once 4 years ago fishing out at ladue on a last minute...hey let's go fishing type of thing with couple boys. Just doing the catfish with 1 rod and casting with small jigs whatnot...buddy lands a 10" golden shiner! No picture but ... a solid 10" golden shiner. Crazy as we caught some decent bass/catfish that night...but the dam shiner was the catch!

...fishing...love it. Take it seriously but have fun with it...truly. 

Fishigan.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

That's a walleye. No saugeye in Nimi since the 1990's. The average size for walleyes for me in Nimi was 21-23" and usually when you catch one, there are more around of the exact same size.
That's a nice catch but concerning to me is that it doesn't look all that fat and healthy.
That's surprising since Nimi used to be loaded with gizzard shad.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice job! Good thing you didn't lip that old boy. Mr. marble eyes looks like he's seen some better days though. I was lucky enough to catch one a couple years ago through the ice at Nimi but no where near the length of your fish. The colors on them out of Nimi are awesome though.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Wally, nice one! They are in there, drift green jigs tipped with nightie around the rocky points, in about 12’ water, you might get one or two.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Used to spend a lot of time on Nimisila bass fishin.
Used to get 1 or 2 every season. Always toward the end of May.
On Crank-Baits. Was a guy in a red Lund that fished for them religiously.
He would get'em to. Remember one day he got one 30 1/2 IN.
Used to talk at the ramp. Never got his name.
No weeds then like there is now.
50 plus years of Bass Fishing, had my best season ever at Nimi in 2007.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

joekacz said:


> No white tip's,I would say saugeye,and a nice one at that.


Just to clarify… Using the "white tip " on the tail is a poor reference marker, because it is a characteristic of both walleye and saugeye. The best reference to use is the faint vertical bars on the sides of the fish, which would be a walleye… But the picture is not the best quality due to the light Glare.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Another characteristic of saugeye that walleye lack are dark "pepper" spots or lines on their dorsal fin. Some are more pronounced than others, but both sauger and saugeye usually have them.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Not rare but fabulous out of Nimi. --Tim


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Was a guy in a red Lund that fished for them religiously.


Wondering if you are referring to me? I haven't fished Nimi much since it went to the metroparks. But I was on it almost 6 days a week for about 20 years till about 2012 when it went to a sedimentated weed hole.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I had some very good days in the late fall for eyes on Nimi vertical jigging the humps and creek channel. Haven't fished it since 2007.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Lewzer...Could be, I have only been there 1 or 2 times a year since about 2010.
I used to catch all my fish on cranks and c-rigs, fishin off shore structure.
Can't do that now. I fish out of a charcoal gray Alumacraft with a black and red stripe.
Spend most of my time on Mogadore now.
Was that you that 30 incher in about 2007?


----------



## jrscarbrough1 (May 21, 2017)

Salt man said:


> I've been fishing the rez for a couple years now I live very close. And thanks to Eddie's all night refrigerator!!! I've been catching decent 11 inch crappie late at night with minnows. Averaging one every 15 minutes or so. Then I got another big bite which I assumed was a catfish, after gaining control I tried to slip the hook with a couple pole flips so I didn't have to deal with the cat. The hook didn't slip so I turned on my headlamp and headed down the embankment and saw what I thought to be a big bass but when I went to put my hand in his mouth to pull him out I noticed this bass has massive teeth LOL. Walleye or saugeye? Was 24.5 Inches.
> View attachment 323643


Read an article a few years ago that said nemi was one of the best underutilized walleye Fisheries in Northeast Ohio. That was from Game and Fish who no longer manage the lake of course.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't remember that far back.


Looking through my media here's a pic of my boat back in 2005.










Some Nimi walleyes pics


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

We caught some ice fishing last year or year before in 17 foot of water jiggin for crappie.


----------

